# PC von unterwegs aus starten für TeamViewer



## Deadless (8. Dezember 2011)

*PC von unterwegs aus starten für TeamViewer*

Hi, also ich möchte meinen PC daheim, der ausgeschaltet ist von unterwegs aus starten können, um dann mit TeamViewer mit dem Iphone / Laptop einen download anschmeißen zu können, oder um Daten zu holen.

Da gibt es mit Sicherheit irgendwas, nur wenn man nicht weiß nach was man suchen sollte, findet man natürlich nichts.
Vielleicht weiß ja von euch einer, was es da so gibt, weil ich denke mal nicht das alle ihren PC anlassen, die
TeamViewer von unterwegs aus nutzen... oder daheim anrufen, und jemand den PC anmacht xD
Weil manchmal muss man ja garnichts machen, und dann wäre er ja umsonst an gewesen.


----------



## derP4computer (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC von unterwegs aus starten für TeamViewer*

Hast du schon mal geegoogeelt? 

TeamViewer: Fernwartung, Online Meeting und Fernzugriff - kostenlos für Privatnutzer


----------



## Deadless (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC von unterwegs aus starten für TeamViewer*

Hab ich doch schon^^ les doch mal richtig, ich möchte meinen PC von unterwegs aus anmachen, ansonsten müsste ich den ja anlassen...
Kenne jetzt nur iNet WON, aber das geht anscheinend nur wenn man im selben Netz ist, und ich möchte halt wenn ich außer Haus bin den PC starten können.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC von unterwegs aus starten für TeamViewer*

Wake On LAN


> Als nützlich hat sich Wake-On-Lan in Zusammenhang mit einem (DSL-)Router  erwiesen. Richtet man im Router eine Weiterleitung des Magic Packets  ein, hat man die Möglichkeit, die Rechner im lokalen Netz hinter dem  Router über das Internet zu starten. Das ermöglicht den weltweiten  Zugriff auf die Rechner z. B. per SSH oder Virtual Network Computing,  ohne dass dieser ständig laufen muss. Die meisten Router können ihre  IP-Adresse zudem automatisch bei einem DynDNS-Dienst aktualisieren und  sind somit immer unter dem gleichen Hostnamen erreichbar.



Google


----------



## bingo88 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC von unterwegs aus starten für TeamViewer*

Um einen PC über das Netz zu starten, gibt es eine Technik namens Wake On LAN (WOL). Allerdings ist das kein routebares Protokoll, sprich du musst im selben Netz sein, wie der PC, den du starten möchtest. Ich habe selbst mal so ein Tool programmiert, daher kann ich das mit Sicherheit sagen. Es gibt Router, die trotzdem WOL-Anfragen routen können, aber das ist eher als Bug zu verstehen, offiziell dürfen die das nicht! Manche Router bieten aber in ihrer Webkonfigurationsoberfläche eine Option an, einen Rechner mittels WOL zu starten. Dann müsstest du von außen auf die Web-GUI deines Routers zugreifen, um den PC starten zu können. Dazu ist es allerdings erforderlich, die Web-GUI auch für Anfragen "von außen" zugänglich zu machen, was evtl. aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht so toll ist.


----------



## Deadless (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC von unterwegs aus starten für TeamViewer*

Ja das mit Wake on LAN kenne ich ja, habe mich ja auch vorher informiert, so ist das nicht, geht aber normal nur im selben Netzwerk,
ok wenn es da sonst nichts gibt... habe auch keine Lust einen neuen Router zu kaufen, und wenns da Sicherheitsprobleme geben könnte,
dann erst Recht nicht.
Hmm dachte es gibt da iwas, naja muss ich ihn halt anlassen, trotzdem Danke.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC von unterwegs aus starten für TeamViewer*

Hab da noch was anderes im Inet gelesen, irgendwas mit Modem schaltung, und wenn man anruft, schaltet sich der pC ein. War allerdings aus einem "kuriosen" Forum  Ich sag nur Gulli  Ich denke wenn du googelst könntest du schon auf eine Lösung stoßen


----------



## Deadless (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC von unterwegs aus starten für TeamViewer*

xD Modem anrufen geil ^^ ok dann guck ich mal danke


----------

